# Problèmes synchronisation Notes iCloud (MacBook Pro)



## Galeon (6 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Catalina, sur un MacBook Pro mi-2012.

Après avoir déconnecté et reconnecté mon compte iCloud, l'application Notes ne veulent plus synchroniser avec les notes sur mon iPhone. Ça marche pour Calendrier, Mails, Rappels, Contacts... Mais pas pour Notes.

J'ai bien entendu essayé de me déconnecter pour me reconnecter, mais c'est la même chose. J'ai essayé de désactiver puis réactiver Notes dans les préférences iCloud, mais sans résultat.

J'utilise ce compte iCloud avec mon iPhone et je n'ai aucun problème sur cet appareil.

Auriez-vous une solution pour ce problème ?

Merci d'avance !

(PS : j'avais le même problème sous Mojave... et je pensais que la mise à jour allait le résoudre, mais non)


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Novembre 2019)

Apparemment, cela semble être un problème avec les appareils iOS ou iPadOS dotés des dernières versions de leurs logiciels. Elles sont incapables de synchroniser leurs notes avec un Mac avec la dernière version du système d’exploitation.

Certains rapports, cependant, signalent que le problème survient également entre iPhone et iPad avec la dernière mise à jour. Le problème se limiterait donc à ces deux systèmes d’exploitation.

Warner Crocker a quant à lui écrit que le problème avec Apple Notes avait été révélé lors de la mise à jour d’iOS 13 et de Catalina :

« Les notes d’Apple sont l’exemple le plus récent et le plus frappant de ce qu’Apple ne peut tout simplement pas intégrer à son infrastructure, créant ainsi une situation inutilisable pour ceux qui souhaitent utiliser un logiciel Apple. Je ne suis pas le seul à m’en plaindre, j’ai déjà vu des plaintes similaires sur Twitter. »

Pour le moment, aucune solution au problème n’a encore été trouvée. Même les récentes mises à jour logicielles n’ont pas résolu le bug. Des problèmes similaires se sont également produits avec l’application Reminder, via la synchronisation iCloud. Espérons que les prochaines mises à niveau corrigerons tout ça.


----------



## Galeon (6 Novembre 2019)

Merci ! 
J'espère que ça va se résoudre bientôt, c'est quand même bien relou...


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Reprise d’un article :


Solution pour corriger ce bug

Sur Mac, ouvrez Notes, accédez à Préférences et activez l’élément Activer le compte sur mon Mac. C’est pour enregistrer les notes localement.
Sous Mac, sélectionnez toutes les notes iCloud (Cmd + A) et faites-les glisser dans le dossier Sur mon Mac. Pendant l’opération de transfert, l’application Notes peut se figer momentanément. Une fois le transfert terminé, toutes les notes seront insérées. Sur mon Mac. Assurez-vous que toutes les notes de l’iPhone et de l’iPad ont été transférées et non synchronisées vers iCloud, sinon transférez-les manuellement vers le Mac et terminez l’opération.
Désactivez maintenant l’option Notes dans les préférences iCloud sur Mac et sur tous les autres périphériques afin que le contenu disparaisse de l’application Notes. Cette opération doit être effectuée sur tous les appareils iOS, iPadOS et Mac.
Une fois que l’opération est terminée depuis n’importe quel périphérique Apple, accédez à Identifiant Apple > iCloud > Gérer l’espace de stockage > Notes, puis sélectionnez l’option permettant de supprimer toutes les données.
Maintenant, réactivez l’option iCloud Note à partir des préférences Mac
Puis, sélectionnez toutes les notes stockées dans Sur mon Mac et faites-les glisser dans le dossier iCloud
Réactivez iCloud Notes sur tous les autres appareils.
À ce stade, vous devriez à nouveau voir toutes les notes iCloud, avec la synchronisation à nouveau active. Cette solution a fonctionné pour la plupart des utilisateurs qui l’ont testée.


----------



## Galeon (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour

Merci pour votre réponse et cette solution.

Malheureusement, je ne peux pas l'appliquer pour la simple et bonne raison qu'aucune de mes notes iCloud n'apparait dans l'application Notes sur mon mac. Je ne peux donc pas les transférer manuellement. :/


----------



## Theladykiller (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour les problèmes de synchronisation iCloud Drive, il faut désinstaller l'antivirus.

1) Désactiver / supprimer votre anti virus (ex : Avast)

2) Dans préférence système > identifiant Apple > iCloud Drive > désactiver iCloud Drive (conserve une copie sur le Mac) puis le réactiver de nouveau pour recréer un lien de synchronisation

Depuis cette manip, j'ai re-accès à tous mes contenus iCloud Drive mis à jour en temps réel depuis tous mes appareils Apple.
Cordialement


----------



## Émiliennee (16 Avril 2020)

Galeon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sous Catalina, sur un MacBook Pro mi-2012.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Avez vous trouvé une solution ? Car moi non et je me sers énormément des notes c'est donc un gros problèmes pour moi... 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ericse (16 Avril 2020)

Émiliennee a dit:


> Avez vous trouvé une solution ? Car moi non et je me sers énormément des notes c'est donc un gros problèmes pour moi... :



Ça peut dépendre des versions de macOS et iOS


----------



## Galeon (9 Juin 2020)

J'ai résolu ce problème (et certains autres) en déplaçant le dossier /Keychains depuis /Bibliothèque (ou /Library) sur le bureau.

(je ne sais pas si c'est la solution consacrée mais en tout cas ça marche, et ça m'a aussi permis de résoudre cet autre problème : https://forums.macg.co/threads/impossible-de-desactiver-le-verrouillage-decran.1318973/ et aussi la boite de dialogue qui s'affichait pour me redemander toutes les 5 minutes de rentrer mon mdp iCloud...)


----------

